# Interview attire for bakery position



## melliemel (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello all!

I was hoping someone could help me. In the next week or so I have an interview at a wholesale bread bakery for a Bakery Assistant position. I know that I will be required to bake something while I'm there. That being said, what would be the proper interview attire for something like that? Should I wear slacks and a shirt and bring my school chef's coat along with me? Not at all?

Any suggestions you could provide would be great.

Thanks!!

Mellie


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

While I have advised other things in the past. I have landed more jobs dressed in my cook gear then in slacks and a nice shirt. If you have to produce something, wear the clothes you are going to work in. Have them clean and wrinkle free, think military uniform (that's what it is after all) bring your knife/tool kit and have your best dish or bread or whatever memorized and ready to perform.

I myself am going to an open interview on the 1st of july. I will be wearing my cook gear (see the avatar, minus the sunglasses) and a fresh shave and trim on my goatee and mustache. My gear will be freshly washed (even though they are clean in my drawer right now) and possibly ironed. I will also be bringing my knife bag (plus extra tools) with my resume in hand. In my opinion nothing says "I am ready to work" better then showing up ready to work. Best of luck.


----------

